# Deep Holes for Shrimp in Mt. Pleasant/Charleston SC area



## lowcountry88 (Sep 21, 2015)

Dont know if anyone will be giving up their spots , but use your depthfinder and find some holes. plenty of boats out this time of year .


----------

